# Would you buy a furry version of GTA, Sims and the walking dead?



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

cause when im older im going to become a videogame designer :3 and these are games i might make. and when i say the walking dead i just mean a ''telltale games'' style game. ^>^


----------



## Hankeh (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd definatly buy a GTA furry game  that'd be awesome. So long as you could create your own fursona to play as. But wouldn't this be like Second Life? (I haven't played it but from what I have seen on the net about it, its sounds to be)


----------



## Wither (Nov 4, 2013)

That's cool. 
I'm not sure what my interests will be in the future so I'm just gonna say Goodluck and work hard to achieve your dreams, my friend.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

Hankeh said:


> I'd definatly buy a GTA furry game  that'd be awesome. So long as you could create your own fursona to play as. But wouldn't this be like Second Life? (I haven't played it but from what I have seen on the net about it, its sounds to be)




yush there would EPIC character customization. youd be able to be like almost any species and be able to custimize everything about it :3, the fur color, fur markings,tail fluffiness and MUCH more.


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

I doubt it since those games don't really interest me


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

No, because I don't see the point in buying something where "furry characters" and "character customisation" are the only main selling points you have whilst trying to essentially copy what's already been done multiple times.


----------



## Hankeh (Nov 4, 2013)

I think (could be wrong) when NoahGryphon says "GTA, Sims" etc, is that he means the gameplay would be similar, but the actual game would be completely different. 

What I'd like to see is an open world game like GTA, that solely concentrates on the furry world. doesnt even have to be a city scape, but the idea of wondering around meeting and interacting with other fusona's in a game would be nifty. If done correctly, it could be an awesome game. Not sure whether it would be mainstream, as there a lot of people who aren't into having a "Fursona" character as a main character for a game. But i certainly do 

\o/


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 4, 2013)

i would definetly play far cry 3 furry version. just imagine jason being an anthro tiger with the normal human abilities, and then slowly unlocking the true speed, stealthyness and agility of a tiger through the jungle. then going to kill Vaas the hyena or hoyt the jaguar. instant game of the year


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> i would definetly play far cry 3 furry version. just imagine jason being an anthro tiger with the normal human abilities, and then slowly unlocking the true speed, stealthyness and agility of a tiger through the jungle. then going to kill Vaas the hyena or hoyt the jaguar. instant game of the year


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 4, 2013)

never played the first one. i dont know what you're referencing


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> never played the first one. i dont know what you're referencing


Grand Theft Auto


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 4, 2013)

if it was a good game sure, but you should work on gameplay aspects of a game way before you work on story and artist elements of a game.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 4, 2013)

Fuck yeah i would, provided the rest of the game is good. If there are two identicle games in quality but one stars anthro characters and the other does not, im going to go for the anthro one.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

Hankeh said:


> I think (could be wrong) when NoahGryphon says "GTA, Sims" etc, is that he means the gameplay would be similar, but the actual game would be completely different.
> 
> What I'd like to see is an open world game like GTA, that solely concentrates on the furry world. doesnt even have to be a city scape, but the idea of wondering around meeting and interacting with other fusona's in a game would be nifty. If done correctly, it could be an awesome game. Not sure whether it would be mainstream, as there a lot of people who aren't into having a "Fursona" character as a main character for a game. But i certainly do
> 
> \o/



thats pretty much what it would be like :3 id also put famous furs like telephone in it. and you ;3


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 4, 2013)

Essentially, if the games were good, then yeah.

Pretty sure this is a mutual view.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

Why not say "sandbox game" "Simulator game" "Zombie/horror" game

When someone says "Furry version" it just sounds like they want to rip off shit that's there and add furries. That does get people upset because it doesn't show thinking, just acting like some bizarre form of tribalism.

Not to mention just having "anthro" doesn't necessarily make it more creative. Especially if the person draws every damn thing looking like a canine or other overly used furry stereotypes.


----------



## Hankeh (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> thats pretty much what it would be like :3 id also put famous furs like telephone in it. and you ;3



Huzzah! Im famous! or at least will be


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 4, 2013)

No, because mods can already do that for free.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

I like how there's a big gap between the forum regulars and the new furfags ITT.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Make a gangster ass Starfox where you play as Falco's hardcore ass. Growing up in the hood like I always imagined he did. Fuck yeah, I'd play that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Make a gangster ass Starfox where you play as Falco's hardcore ass. Growing up in the hood like I always imagined he did. Fuck yeah, I'd play that.


But Pachi, Starfox is a dead franchise.

emphasis on dead.


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't make a game that's a clone of another but with anthros.

Make it its own thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But Pachi, Starfox is a dead franchise.
> 
> emphasis on dead.



Have OP make it! It'll be the best damn Starfox game money can buy. GOTY


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Have OP make it! It'll be the best damn Starfox game money can buy. GOTY


Duke nukem: Forever: The Star Fox edition


----------



## Korpi (Nov 4, 2013)

There is a furry game in the making google antilia


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

Saint's Row the furry edition - even though there's already mascots in that Genki reality show.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Have OP make it! It'll be the best damn Starfox game money can buy. GOTY


Needs more yiffs.

Then IGN will give it 10 / 10.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

:///3 im happy you all have so much faith in me <3


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 4, 2013)

As some other people have similarly been saying, I wouldn't buy a game solely for the reason that it has anthropomorphic animals in it. The anthro side would just act as a bonus if the game already looks good.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

If it was a proper telltale-styled game, maybe. But it'll have to be really good. As for GTA, SIMs, fuck no.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Needs more yiffs.
> 
> Then IGN will give it 10 / 10.



Hot Murry mod?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Saint's Row the furry edition - even though there's already mascots in that Genki reality show.



You'd race pony carts... WITH ACTUAL PONIES.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Saint's Row the furry edition - even though there's already mascots in that Genki reality show.



Not to mention "actual fursuits you could buy and wear".  I discovered that before I was a furry myself.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 4, 2013)

I wouldn't buy a furry walking dead for the reason that I wouldn't want to buy a walking dead anything. From what I've heard it's just a point and click you can't even shoot the zombies? Also since when did zombies walk around being slow and annoying? I thought zombies had guns and some of them even have mini guns?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd be marginally curious if there is a "Grand Theft Anthro" out there already ... but I'm afraid to ask what the setting entails.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 5, 2013)

Every game should have anthros, at least optional. Ok no, but it would be cool


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 6, 2013)

If you presented me with a fun, sandbox-style, playable game starring anthros I would play the hell out of that :-D


----------



## Alitis Lupus (Nov 6, 2013)

kind of, second life lets you pick cookie-cutter style avatars to start with, then you have to buy the parts to make what you want.  I personally bought a better wolf avatar then wings and a few other odds and ends, which cost in the neighborhood of 2000 linden (in game currency) or roughly $15 US.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I'd be marginally curious if there is a "Grand Theft Anthro" out there already ... but I'm afraid to ask what the setting entails.


Some guy on deviantart put his fursona as cj


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2013)

Korpi said:


> There is a furry game in the making google antilia



Antilia is dead, has been for years.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 6, 2013)

No but I'd download the mod on all counts. 
Also @Fernin. Overgrowth is a furry game sequel to Lugaru and accepting preorders. It's still pre alpha.


----------



## Percy (Nov 7, 2013)

No, unless they were genuinely great games. The idea just seems absurd to me.

Relevant youtube video


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2013)

Everything will be dog.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Everything will be dog.


and dicks, cause of furries :V


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 7, 2013)

If whatever kind of game you'll make will have character customization, make it deep. The types of animals should include canines, felines, rabbits, bears, equines, ungulates, bats, rodents, mustelids, marsupials, seals, primates, cetaceans, reptiles, dragons, dinosaurs, amphibians, birds, sharks, etc. Also, have a high emphasis on making hybrids. There should be tons of ways of making those.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 7, 2013)

I can only imagine all the emotion and tension of The Walking Dead being sucked out by everyone being replaced by walking, talking badgers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

If it was executed right, then why not, I'd buy it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I can only imagine all the emotion and tension of The Walking Dead being sucked out by everyone being replaced by walking, talking badgers.



Dammit, thanks a lot, this got stuck in my head again

[yt]6joOVjEemh4[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2013)

UGGGGGGH!!!! 
NO one stopped talking about that in...5th...grade. Jesus Christ, I'm old.


----------

